# 5500 watt ultra low watt element



## KevinR (26/5/14)

Hi
I am switching to electricity from gas(wife says the drink is killing my brain cells. I think it's the CO from my rambo burner)
Anyway I have a 5500 watt element. Anyone know how I can control it, ie turn it up and down?
Kev


----------



## slash22000 (26/5/14)

I hope you have a 20A wall socket or else you're going to have a very pissed off wife in short order.


----------



## Tex083 (26/5/14)

You will need an electric controller, many ways to skin a cat.
Personally I would use a PID to alter the duty cycle or % of heat.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

More like a 25A socket and a sparkie who will wire it in 6mm. 

Definatly not for domestic use....I wouldnt even think about it.


----------



## nathan_madness (26/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> More like a 25A socket and a sparkie who will wire it in 6mm.
> Definatly not for domestic use....I wouldnt even think about it.


I agree with Ducatiboy. You need a 25A circuit to run one of them. I've got 3 of the Camco ones in my rig and I've got them on 30A circuits.


----------



## GABBA110360 (26/5/14)

i'll bet that will the cash meter into a frenzy lol !


----------



## mofox1 (26/5/14)

The option I went for was a resistance SSR that controls the output voltage via a potentiometer. Link for a 25A one here http://m.ebay.com/itm/230914580817?nav=SEARCH 

I'm not knocking PIDs, I just wanted a simple and cheap way to control the voltage (and therefore temps) manually. If you want to use a temp sensor to match a desired temp setting, you'll need to go the PID option.

Can supply more details if needed. 

Mick.


----------



## mrsupraboy (26/5/14)

Hey mate the only option Ur gonna be able to go is 2 phase if u want to use that element. With a switch. Post it up and I'll have a look and if Ur lucky give u another option


----------



## TheCarbinator (26/5/14)

That is one mother of an element!

Is it definitely 240v?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

Ypu will want a decent ssr and heatsink


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

You wont get 2 phase domestic. You wont even get 3 phase. They just wont do it.

In fact you might be hard pressed to get a dedicated 25A outlet on domestic supply. Most domestic supply is capped at 65A.


----------



## mrsupraboy (26/5/14)

Depends on his house. He may have 3 phase which means he can wire up as 415v instead of 240v


----------



## mrsupraboy (26/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> In fact you might be hard pressed to get a dedicated 25A outlet on domestic supply. Most domestic supply is capped at 65A.



The only thing a Electrician would do if it's 25a is wire it In hard with 4mm cable and a 25amp breaker. From memory I don't think there is a plug rated at 25a


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

Personally I wouldnt do it in 4mm..

25A plugs are easly available. But you wont find them in bunnings. 

There the screw-in type 3phase style plugs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> The only thing a Electrician would do if it's 25a is wire it In hard with 4mm cable and a 25amp breaker. From memory I don't think there is a plug rated at 25a


4mm will depend in length from the SWB...

But we are talking semantics...short run, 4mm will do....but....I like to go bigger and safer...just how I was trained as an apprentice all them years ago..


----------



## jaypes (26/5/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Depends on his house. He may have 3 phase which means he can wire up as 415v instead of 240v


Elements are voltage rated, you cannot wire up a 240v element to 415v.

Technically it is possible but it will only last for 1/240 of a second (assuming 60Hz) and will make one hell of a bang (and hopefully thats it)


----------



## mrsupraboy (26/5/14)

Yeah mate depending on distance from switch board.


----------



## nathan_madness (26/5/14)

These are the ones that I have http://www.amazon.com/Camco-02963-Screw-In-Ripple-Element/dp/B000BPG4LI

I have tested them on the 32A oven circuit in our old house and they run fine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

nathan_madness said:


> These are the ones that I have http://www.amazon.com/Camco-02963-Screw-In-Ripple-Element/dp/B000BPG4LI
> 
> I have tested them on the 32A oven circuit in our old house and they run fine.


Your a fuckwitt for even suggesting that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Depends on his house. He may have 3 phase which means he can wire up as 415v instead of 240v


Your shitting me...seriously....


----------



## Pokey (26/5/14)

By my calculations you'll draw 22.9 amps on 240 volts, so a 32 amp circuit would be fine.


----------



## Pokey (26/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your shitting me...seriously....


Just buy 2, wire them in series.


----------



## mrsupraboy (26/5/14)

I work with heater elements alot and there is a small chance he can wire it up as 2 phase. Check with the manufacturer.


----------



## mrsupraboy (26/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your shitting me...seriously....


So are u a domestic or commercial Electrician.


----------



## nathan_madness (26/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your a fuckwitt for even suggesting that.


What's so bad about that? They are 240v and draw 23A so a 240v 32A circuit is more than enough.


----------



## jaypes (26/5/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> I work with heater elements alot and there is a small chance he can wire it up as 2 phase. Check with the manufacturer.


The only thing I would be checking that if it is 240 or 415v

BIG difference that you dont want to get incorrect


----------



## jaypes (26/5/14)

And yes I am a fully licensed commercial and or domestic electrician (depends really on the day) if anyone is asking


----------



## jaypes (26/5/14)

Even industrial electrician, like I said depends on the day!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

nathan_madness said:


> What's so bad about that? They are 240v and draw 23A so a 240v 32A circuit is more than enough.


I shall let you wire my house up and give you Carte Blanche


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> So are u a domestic or commercial Electrician.


DC


----------



## KevinR (27/5/14)

The Amazon one is the one I have. Supply not a problem 415 volt 60 amp in the shed.240v 5500watt should draw 23 amps?
Kev


----------



## mofox1 (27/5/14)

KevinR said:


> The Amazon one is the one I have. Supply not a problem 415 volt 60 amp in the shed.240v 5500watt should draw 23 amps?
> Kev


I plan on upgrading to those elements later when I put together a control panel (says me who hasn't even finished building his first rig yet). Current elements are 3500W. The 5500's will give the boil for doubles a bit more of a boost, and will need it in order to be able to do triples.

I've got a 240V 40A line out in the shed, courtesy of the previous owners running a kiln. Lots of juice for when I'm ready to use it. 

As long as your supply was put in according to spec I can't see why you would have a problem (ensure your own wiring is done/checked by a sparky yada yada).

There are pics in the build thread where these big elements are used (Gav?). Check with them what sort of supply and control equipment they used. 

Mick


----------



## KevinR (27/5/14)

Pokey said:


> Just buy 2, wire them in series.


Please explain.


----------



## Pokey (27/5/14)

KevinR said:


> Please explain.


If you wire 2 of 240 volt elements in series you double the resistance of the elements, that means you can run 415 volts through the elements and pull about the same current. If the insulation on the elements isn't rated for the higher voltage they would still fail.
I wouldn't recommend trying this unless you have a good understanding of the concept and have good information about the equipment you are using.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/5/14)

Um....do you know much about 415v 3phase....cause I dont think you have any idea...


----------



## jaypes (27/5/14)

Pokey said:


> I wouldn't recommend trying this unless you have a good understanding of the concept and have good information about the equipment you are using.


Agreed

I have seen 240V short circuit - meh 

I have also seen 415v copper busbar 100 x 300 x 5mm melt like butter on a short - the ensuing fire took 3 days to rewire the switchboard

Dont get it wrong with 415


----------



## NickB (27/5/14)

Why do you think you need 5500w? I've got 2 x 2400w in my kettle, and on doubles it's almost jumping out.... If I were to upgrade my rig I'd probably scale back to 3600w tbh....

Cheers


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (27/5/14)

Pokey said:


> If you wire 2 of 240 volt elements in series you double the resistance of the elements, that means you can run 415 volts through the elements and pull about the same current. If the insulation on the elements isn't rated for the higher voltage they would still fail.
> I wouldn't recommend trying this unless you have a good understanding of the concept and have good information about the equipment you are using.


I see what you are saying and the principles behind it but I wouldn't try this or recommend it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/5/14)

You would normally just put each element accros a seperate phase back to neutral. 

Having "415" across your element terminalsis can lead to potential problems when a fault happens.


----------



## idzy (27/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You wont get 2 phase domestic. You wont even get 3 phase. They just wont do it.
> 
> In fact you might be hard pressed to get a dedicated 25A outlet on domestic supply. Most domestic supply is capped at 65A.


I can confirm this is not correct.


----------



## dicko (27/5/14)

KevinR said:


> Hi
> I am switching to electricity from gas(wife says the drink is killing my brain cells. I think it's the CO from my rambo burner)
> Anyway I have a 5500 watt element. Anyone know how I can control it, ie turn it up and down?
> Kev


Guys,
The conversation has gone from the answer to the original question to basically a "pissing contest" as to who knows more about electricity than the other.
In the interest firstly of a members safety I am going to LOCK this topic.

REFER TO RULE #4

My decision does not reflect the possibility that comments on the supply voltage may be or not be correct, but I strongly suggest that anyone considering relying on any information in this topic, seek professional advice.


----------

